# orcad/capture :WARNING(ORCAP-1589): Net has two or more aliases - possible short?



## muyperezoso (Oct 27, 2012)

hola, he creado un bloque jerarquico con sus respetivos puertos, gnd, vcc y señales varias. los puertos de vcc y gnd los he conectado a su correpondientes simbolos de poder dentro del bloque y en los integrados los he puesto tambien, lm324. pues me sale un error de doble net en las patillas del alimentacion del integrado y no consigo solucionarlo.

muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## carferper (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola, te recomiendo que revices los videos acerca de Jerarquía de Símbolos de la UPV, Ahi se explica detalladamente este tema.






saludos


----------



## muyperezoso (Oct 27, 2012)

muchas gracias,esto*Y* siguiendo los videos a ver si do*Y* con la clave.


----------

